# 1938 Roadmaster Supreme



## Freqman1 (May 1, 2017)

So if getting the Speedline wasn't thrilling enough I picked up my other huge purchase at Ann Arbor--which is why I was pretty much broke before I even got there! I really got to hand it to Nate and Bruce Pence for getting this bike restored. Bob Strucel did the resto and Nate and Bruce did the final assembly. The bike won this year's Classic Bike of the Year-Best Restored and was up against an equally gorgeous '39 Zep. It looks really good next to my '37 RMS. A big thanks to Nate @npence for working with me on this one and allowing me to be the next caretaker of this fine machine-can't wait to ride it! V/r Shawn


----------



## Dan the bike man (May 1, 2017)

Wow, very nice bike! I mean ANOTHER nice bike! I don't believe I've seen that model before. Awesomeness!


----------



## Euphman06 (May 1, 2017)

Jesus man....do you have another money tree for me!?

Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------



## Euphman06 (May 1, 2017)

Awesome bike by the way...

Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------



## rollfaster (May 1, 2017)

Stunning!!!


----------



## Freqman1 (May 1, 2017)

Euphman06 said:


> Awesome bike by the way...
> 
> Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk



I picked the last leaf to get that Speedline!


----------



## CWCMAN (May 1, 2017)

Congratulations Shawn, your newly acquired 38 is simply stunning!

Although your ownership was of no surprise to me since we talked about it last year. I never let the cat out of the bag 

You have the perfect pairing of RMS's in your collection.

Well done!


----------



## Freqman1 (May 2, 2017)

Thanks Eddie. Only you and one other person knew because I promised Nate that the surprise would not be divulged before Ann Arbor. Thanks to you and the other person for the advice and sharing of info which made this a no-brainer. The bike is stunning and I'm extremely happy with it. V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclingday (May 2, 2017)

Absolutely, spectacular!
Congratulations, Shawn.


----------



## bobcycles (May 2, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> So if getting the Speedline wasn't thrilling enough I picked up my other huge purchase at Ann Arbor--which is why I was pretty much broke before I even got there! I really got to hand it to Nate and Bruce Pence for getting this bike restored. Bob Strucel did the resto and Nate and Bruce did the final assembly. The bike won this year's Classic Bike of the Year-Best Restored and was up against an equally gorgeous '39 Zep. It looks really good next to my '37 RMS. A big thanks to Nate @npence for working with me on this one and allowing me to be the next caretaker of this fine machine-can't wait to ride it! V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 459748 View attachment 459749 View attachment 459750 View attachment 459751 View attachment 459752 View attachment 459753





Always an honor to be asked to judge at that event and Yep, gave that one the best Restored vote...
Very tough decision as the Zep was a knock out too!


----------



## Buckeye17 (May 9, 2017)

Awesome bike!  With the others as well!  Very nice collection


----------



## DonChristie (May 9, 2017)

Beautiful! I will be honored to ride along side her on the next ride! Nashville candidate?


----------



## Freqman1 (May 10, 2017)

Nope riding my Super Streamline in Nashville. Plan to ride this one in Charlotte at the June ride. V/r Shawn


----------

